# Snow way plow wont go down



## alanr101 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a snow way plow with the down pressure switch. the plow will go up when the down pressure is engaged but will not go down. It has always gone down just quit working. it does go down when the down pressure switch is off.
Thanks,
Alan


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Loose wire, bad cab control switch or a bad down pressure valve or coil.


----------

